# Before you breed your unpapered dog...



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is something to think about:

I did NOT write this, I found this online:

I put dogs in the gas chamber 


Yes, I Gas Dogs and Cats for a Living. 
I'm an Animal Control officer in a very small town in central North Carolina. 
I'm in my mid thirties, and have been working for the town in different positions since high school. 

There is not much work here, and working for the county provides good pay and benefits for a person like me without a higher education. I'm the person you all write about how horrible I am. 

I'm the one that gasses the dogs and cats and makes them suffer. I'm the one that pulls their dead corpses out smelling of Carbon Monoxide and throws them into green plastic bags. But I'm also the one that hates my job and hates what I have to do. 

First off, all you people out there that judge me, don't. God is judging me, and I know I'm going to Hell. Yes, I'm going to hell. I wont lie, it's despicable, cold, cruel and I feel like a serial killer. I'm not all to blame, if the law would mandate spay and neuter, lots of these dogs and cats wouldn't be here for me to gas. I'm the devil, I know it, but I want you people to see that there is another side to me the devil Gas Chamber man. 
The shelter usually gasses on Friday morning. 

Friday's are the day that most people look forward to, this is the day that I hate, and wish that time will stand still on Thursday night. Thursday night, late, after nobody's around, my friend and I go through a fast food line, and buy 50 dollars worth of cheeseburgers and fries, and chicken. I'm not allowed to feed the dogs on Thursday, for I'm told that they will make a mess in the gas chamber, and why waste the food. 
So, Thursday night, with the lights still closed, I go into the saddest room that anyone can every imagine, and let all the doomed dogs out out their cages. 

I have never been bit, and in all my years doing this, the dogs have never fought over the food. My buddy and I, open each wrapper of cheeseburger and chicken sandwich, and feed them to the skinny, starving dogs. They swallow the food so fast, that I don't believe they even taste it. There tails are wagging, and some don't even go for the food, they roll on their backs wanting a scratch on their bellys. They start running, jumping and kissing me and my buddy. They go back to their food, and come back to us. All their eyes are on us with such trust and hope, and their tails wag so fast, that I have come out with black and blues on my thighs.. They devour the food, then it's time for them to devour some love and peace. My buddy and I sit down on the dirty, pee stained concrete floor, and we let the dogs jump on us. They lick us, they put their butts in the air to play, and they play with each other. Some lick each other, but most are glued on me and my buddy. 

I look into the eyes of each dog. I give each dog a name. 
They will not die without a name. 
I give each dog 5 minutes of unconditional love and touch. 
I talk to them, and tell them that I'm so sorry that tomorrow they will die a gruesome, long, torturous death at the hands of me in the gas chamber. 
Some tilt their heads to try to understand. 
I tell them, that they will be in a better place, and I beg them not to hate me. 
I tell them that I know I'm going to hell, but they will all be playing with all the dogs and cats in heaven. 
After about 30 minutes, I take each dog individually, into their feces filled concrete jail cell, and pet them and scratch them under their chins. 
Some give me their paw, and I just want to die. I just want to die. 
I close the jail cell on each dog, and ask them to forgive me. 
As my buddy and I are walking out, we watch as every dog 
is smiling at us and them don't even move their heads. 
They will sleep, with a full belly, and a false sense of security. 
As we walk out of the doomed dog room, my buddy and I go to the cat room. 
We take our box, and put the very friendly kittens and pregnant cats in our box. 
The shelter doesn't keep tabs on the cats, like they do the dogs. 
As I hand pick which cats are going to make it out, I feel like I'm playing God, deciding whose going to live and die. 
We take the cats into my truck, and put them on blankets in the back. 
Usually, as soon as we start to drive away, there are purring cats sitting on our necks or rubbing against us. 
My buddy and I take our one way two hour trip to a county that is very wealthy and they use injection to kill animals. 
We go to exclusive neighborhoods, and let one or two cats out at a time. 
They don't want to run, they want to stay with us. We shoo them away, which makes me feel sad. 
I tell them that these rich people will adopt them, and if worse comes to worse and they do get put down, they will be put down with a painless needle being cradled by a loving veterinarian. 
After the last cat is free, we drive back to our town. 
It's about 5 in the morning now, about two hours until I have to gas my best friends. 
I go home, take a shower, take my 4 anti-anxiety pills and drive to work.. I don't eat, I can't eat. 
It's now time, to put these animals in the gas chamber. I put my ear plugs in, and when I go to the collect the dogs, the dogs are so excited to see me, that they jump up to kiss me and think they are going to play. 
I put them in the rolling cage and take them to the gas chamber. They know. They just know. They can smell the death.. They can smell the fear. 
They start whimpering, the second I put them in the box. 
The boss tells me to squeeze in as many as I can to save on gas. 
He watches. He knows I hate him, he knows I hate my job. 
I do as I'm told. He watches until all the dogs, and cats (thrown in together) are fighting and screaming. The sounds is very muffled to me because of my ear plugs. 
He walks out, I turn the gas on, and walk out. 

I walk out as fast as I can. I walk into the bathroom, and I take a pin and draw blood from my hand. Why? The pain and blood takes my brain off of what I just did. 
In 40 minutes, I have to go back and unload the dead animals. I pray that none survived, which happens when I overstuff the chamber. I pull them out with thick gloves, and the smell of carbon monoxide makes me sick. So does the vomit and blood, and all the bowel movements. I pull them out, put them in plastic bags. 

They are in heaven now, I tell myself. I then start cleaning up the mess, the mess, that YOU PEOPLE are creating by not spay or neutering your animals. The mess that YOU PEOPLE are creating by not demanding that a vet come in and do this humanely. You ARE THE TAXPAYERS, DEMAND that this practice STOP! 

So, don't call me the monster, the devil, the gasser, call the politicians, the shelter directors, and the county people the devil. Heck, call the governor, tell him to make it stop. 

As usual, I will take sleeping pills tonight to drown out the screams I heard in the past, before I discovered the ear plugs. I will jump and twitch in my sleep, and I believe I'm starting to hallucinate. 

This is my life. Don't judge me. Believe me, I judge myself enough.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow! I'm really suprised that no one has responded to this.

How completely awful! I won't judge you and you shouldn't judge yourself so harshly. This job would be done, if not by you, someone else. I think it is the little things in life that get us into heaven. Feeding these starving dogs and showing them love before they have to be put to sleep is really incredible. I know this must be really hard for you, but I don't believe that you are going to hell for it. 

Everyone should do something in their communities to prevent this from happening. It is so simple for everyone to spay and neuter their animals. We have a kill shelter and a no-kill shelter in our community. I encourage people to go to the kill shelter if they are going to adopt an animal. Our big dog came from there and I shutter to think what would have happened to him if we had not adopted him. It is overwhelmingly sad to think about this. 

You should really think about quitting this job. If it is starting to make you hallucinate and you are hurting yourself, it is not worth it. You should really think about talking to a professional to help you get over this as well. I'll be thinking about you and praying about your situation.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I should have written sooner that I did not write this. I found it online. I am just a college student.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I cried and couldn't respond. Both for the animals and for the writer of this article, whoever this poor person is. I have to say that I am just without words.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I sat there bawling last night after I read this. It is so sad and awful.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I could barely finish this It made me cry so ba and have no words I cant even think what to say


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

that is so sad. i always wondered how those poor people could do it. we just dropped our 2 big female dogs off for spaying this morning. this makes me feel even better about my decision to spay. i check petfinder daily to see if there is a pet that would fit in my family that we could help. we have 4 already i'll be the crazy dog lady. i don't think that man will go to hell. he feels bad for what he is doing but someone has to do it. it's a sad fact of life. until someone passes some type of law about spaying and neutering nothing will change.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

MomofLeo said:


> I should have written sooner that I did not write this. I found it online. I am just a college student.



Thank God you clarified that! I was so worried that someone on this forum was troubled. I'm still concerned, but I feel a little better.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

OMG this is too sad!!  I was always against breeding unless you know exactly what you're doing. I think there are way too many unwanted animals in shelters and if all of us stopped just for a second and think about those creatures, something might change. There are too many not just poorly bred Chihuahuas out there but many other breeds and mixes to continue breeding unless you've dedicated your life to it and you breed for quality.......
SO sad!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

This is incredibly sad. I totally agree that breeding should only be done by those who are going to be responsible and willing to care for each puppy they have born for the rest of it's life so they have no chance of ending up in a place like that.  I cried reading this. I feel for the person. I could never work as a job like this, I'd be stealing all the animals. I think it's horrible that places still allow this inhumane method of euthanising. :evil:


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow this is exstremely sad. Though the job has to be done, its the thought that really sucks. I am a breeder of Chihuahuas but I try to stick to the standard as much as posiable. Just like Ory&C said its the poor breeding and people mixing them. If you are not a breeder who breeds to the standard or just has a pet the best thing to do is have them fixed. I live in the country where there are alot big dogs tied outside. The females come in heat and a stray or neighbors dog gets to her, and here we have all these unwanted pups. It happens so much around here it is so darn sad. What can we do?


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

After reading that article.. i came into tears and hugged my 2 babies... Hubby even had glassy eyes.. thats so sad...


----------



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

I couldn't finish reading


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Aug 17, 2006)

that is so sad. it made me cry. there is nothing else that i can say, i am horrified and i will never forget that.



xx


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Our first pup is a shelter rescue a shep/lab. I love her to death, but our next dog, I wanted a chi. Luckily through petfinder, I found our new baby. She's a chi mix. Getting pups adopted isn't the hard part, it's educating people how to train and take care of their animals. Most shelter pups are there because people didn't train and socialize them. shockingly, now they have an unmanageable dog they can't handle. They should have a class about animal ownership and responsibility in school. At least offer it as an elective!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Wow, this really makes a person think doesn't it? That is so horrible, I feel so bad for that guy.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

That was just heartbreaking. I am in tears right now.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

This has been posted before, so most of us have already seen it. A great read for all you newbees


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

wow... I'm at a loss for words... We have evil people in our small town .. we have an animal shelter that has been in the same spot for like 62 years.. The owner left her land when she passed away.. So now the volunteers would like to build better shelters for these animals that they work with on a daily basis.. but, people who have moved into the neighborhood (who built their houses next to the shelter.. some 30 years after the shelter opened) are now demanding that the shelter be moved because it is interfering with their lives.. they say the dogs bark all night and that they don't want it anywhere near them... but, ya know.. that's like building a house next to O'hare airport (in chicago) and then turning around and telling O'hare you want them to move because they are too loud ... even though they were there first.. you know its there.. so why build your house next to it if you don't like animals??

This shelter has been doing fundraisers and such to raise the money to build the new shelter for these animals (for two years).. but, now the people in the neighborhood are trying to sue the shelter.. saying that they can't live normal lives.. they can't have friends over for fear that the dogs won't stop barking.. Why not go over and give them the much needed attention the deserve... adopt one give it a home.. And this shelter is really good about helping out animal owners in need.. If you can't afford food.. they'll give you some... if you need somewhere to place your dog while you move.. they'll look after it... if you need help with your pets medical bills.. they'll help you pay them.. even with spaying and neutering... because they know for every animal they spay and nueter.. that could be like 50 less cats they get.. or 10 less dogs.. I try to help this shelter out.. I've been signing petitions to help them get their contract to build.. and If it weren't for my day job I'd go over and help out with the dogs/cats.. 

At least this one is a no kill.. though "Animal Control" is a kill... They only hold the animals for 30 days.. if left unclaimed.. or unadopted they are put down.. :'( makes me really sad.. and our no kill shelter is filled to the max at this time.. because not many people are willing to give a dog a second chance... although I met a dog down the road.. its a dog from this shelter.. she's so friendly.. she got socialized while in this shelter... which was totally cool.. and she just loves people and animals.. I wish more people would be like my neighbors...


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I cant even begin to comprehend all this,so very sad and so awful. id someoene has to do it i think it better that it isnt this man as it is very much getting to him too much.truly inhumane way of destroying these animals and sick.I hope they find a different way Ill pray about it.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

The EXACT reason why I push so hard for responsible breeding. Hell, I'm yet to find a Chihuahua breeder I find responsible, and credible enough for me to want to get a dog from them.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

so sad that any one has to live with the pain that he clearly feels about his job ... heart breaking 
Poppy


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

wonderchi said:


> Our first pup is a shelter rescue a shep/lab. I love her to death, but our next dog, I wanted a chi. Luckily through petfinder, I found our new baby. She's a chi mix. Getting pups adopted isn't the hard part, it's educating people how to train and take care of their animals. Most shelter pups are there because people didn't train and socialize them. shockingly, now they have an unmanageable dog they can't handle. They should have a class about animal ownership and responsibility in school. At least offer it as an elective!



I totally agree with that... Or maybe if you had to have a license to own any animal.. maybe people would learn.. :'( .. I always feel so bad because there are so many animals out there that are in need of a forever home.. and yet people still keep breeding.. even with all the animals out there that are in need of a home...


----------



## fedge (Jul 5, 2006)

Well the story is not sad too me it is a nessasary evil cause man is selfish and evil and does not respect his domain just endevours for pleasure without consequence. it is the people that punish and torture a dog for YEARS until it dies a slow and painfully mentally disturbing life that are REALLY sad... or the ones that think that i ll just dump this crappy animal when my kids get tired of it or it craps on the carpet too many times.. (those people raise kids that do the same they are the true "trash" society)

These people are the ones that are responsible for these ethanasia "factories". I truthfully say that I have fish and sometimes they over populate (live breaders) so I take them out and cull them. But I use clove oil to put them to sleep and then freeze them so that they just go out in a fuzzy dream. I would NEVER consider doing so to my dog unless he wuld suffer more by living. I WILL NEVER breed him.. even though others say I should cause he is so nice and well behaved and heathly...


----------



## trinadoo (Sep 11, 2006)

*soooo sorry*

this is a very sad situation and I agree that to spay or nuter your dogs will save many for this fate. you should quit this job because it is apparent that It bother you too much and is not healthy for you


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

:shock::shock:

Totally spay and neuter.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

What a horrible story.....

I think the dog license should be brought back, and it should be hefty.
That way anyone who is put off by the initial license price wouldn't get into something that's too much for them. I think if you truly care for your pet, you'd spend any amount of money for them. I know one person from school who was going to breed her mixed dog, just for the hell of it. Thankfully she took my advice and neutered her. I just don't get why anyone would just breed their dog because they can....it's not right.


----------

